# Amarok startet nicht mehr seit Umstellung auf systemd

## strangerthandreams

Hab hier noch ein kleines Problemchen. Seit der Umstellung auf systemd, lässt sich Amarok 2.8.0 nicht mehr starten. Ein Neukompilieren desselben sowie die Abhängigkeiten (ermittelt mit qdepends amarok) hat nichts gebracht. Auch neuerstellen von dbus-1.6.18-r1 hat nicht geholfen.

Als Ausgabe in der Bash kommt:

```

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceRemoved(QDBusObjectPath)

amarok(5778)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

libpng warning: iCCP: Not recognizing known sRGB profile that has been edited

libpng warning: iCCP: Not recognizing known sRGB profile that has been edited

amarok(5778)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/christian/.kde4/socket-detlef/kdeinit4__0

unnamed app(5777): Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

```

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und weiß zufällig woran es liegt?

----------

## haegar87

Servus,

DBUS ist aber schon mit systemd Unterstützung kompiliert oder?

 *Quote:*   

> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

 

Sieht irgendwie so aus, als würde durch die systemd Umstellung (wenns wirklich dadurch kam) die Kommunikation zwischen DBUS, systemd u. amorok/kde gestört.

Nach der Umstellung auf systemd auch ein emerge -uvDN @world durchgeführt?

Wäre jetzt das einzige was mir so spontan auffällt.

MfG

haegar87

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> DBUS ist aber schon mit systemd Unterstützung kompiliert oder?

 

Ja.

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Nach der Umstellung auf systemd auch ein emerge -uvDN @world durchgeführt?

 

Auch ja.

Erstmal danke für den Versuch zu helfen. Das habe ich schon alles gemacht. Ebenso steht mein Profil auf "KDE/systemd"

----------

## strangerthandreams

*bump*

Fehler tritt definitiv erst seit Umstellung von OpenRC auf systemd auf! Hat jemand eine Idee?

amarok --debug sagt...

```

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

amarok: BEGIN: App::App() 

amarok:   BEGIN: void App::continueInit() 

amarok:     BEGIN: EngineController::EngineController() 

amarok:     END__: EngineController::EngineController() [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:     BEGIN: void EngineController::initializePhonon() 

amarok:       [EngineController] Established Phonon equalizer effect with 10 parameters. 

amarok:       [EngineController] Tick Interval (actual):  100 

amarok:     END__: void EngineController::initializePhonon() [Took: 0.086s] 

amarok:     BEGIN: CollectionManager::CollectionManager() 

amarok:     END__: CollectionManager::CollectionManager() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:     BEGIN: MainWindow::MainWindow() 

amarok:       BEGIN: Plugins::PluginManager::PluginManager(QObject*) 

amarok:         BEGIN: void Plugins::PluginManager::findAllPlugins() 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-audiocdcollection" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-daapcollection" enabled: false 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-mysqlservercollection" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-mysqlecollection" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-nepomukcollection" enabled: false 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-upnpcollection" enabled: false 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_collection-umscollection" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_ampache" enabled: false 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_jamendo" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_lastfm" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_amazonstore" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_magnatunestore" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] found plugin: "amarok_service_opmldirectory" enabled: true 

amarok:           [PluginManager] 13 plugins in total 

amarok:         END__: void Plugins::PluginManager::findAllPlugins() [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_collection-audiocdcollection" type: "Collection" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_collection-mysqlecollection" type: "Collection" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_collection-umscollection" type: "Collection" 

amarok:         BEGIN: void CollectionManager::loadPlugins(const QList<Collections::CollectionFactory*>&) 

amarok:           [CollectionManager] initializing "amarok_collection-mysqlecollection" 

amarok:           [MySqlStorage] Connected to MySQL server 5.1.70-embedded 

amarok:           Connected to MySQL server 5.1.70-embedded 

amarok:           [MySqlStorage] Initialized thread, count== 1 

amarok:           BEGIN: SqlRegistry::SqlRegistry(Collections::SqlCollection*) 

amarok:           END__: SqlRegistry::SqlRegistry(Collections::SqlCollection*) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:           BEGIN: MountPointManager::MountPointManager(QObject*, SqlStorage*) 

amarok:             BEGIN: MediaDeviceCache::MediaDeviceCache() 

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QString)

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceRemoved(QString)

amarok:             END__: MediaDeviceCache::MediaDeviceCache() [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createDeviceFactories() 

amarok:               [MountPointManager] Initializing DeviceHandlerFactory of type: "uuid" 

amarok:               [MountPointManager] Initializing DeviceHandlerFactory of type: "nfs" 

amarok:               [MountPointManager] Initializing DeviceHandlerFactory of type: "smb" 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] excluded filesystem of type  "udf" 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Factory can't handle device  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:                 [NfsDeviceHandler] virtual bool NfsDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" has no NetworkShare interface 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Factory can't handle device  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:                 [SmbDeviceHandler] virtual bool SmbDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" has no NetworkShare interface 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Factory can't handle device  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] found handler for  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda1" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] Found existing UUID config for ID  "1"  , uuid  "ee195091-e3ea-4f3e-b52f-3167a0a3eef3" 

amarok:                   BEGIN: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) 

amarok:                   END__: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] found handler for  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdb2" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] Found existing UUID config for ID  "2"  , uuid  "fa64cc7e64cc3f5f" 

amarok:                   BEGIN: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) 

amarok:                   END__: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] found handler for  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda2" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] Found existing UUID config for ID  "3"  , uuid  "378efa57-8cd0-48d2-8d08-f55ca54e69a9" 

amarok:                   BEGIN: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) 

amarok:                   END__: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] found handler for  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda3" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] not mounted, can't do anything 

amarok:                 END__: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Factory  "uuid" could not create device handler 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] Device added and mounted, checking handlers 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const 

amarok:                 END__: virtual bool MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::canHandle(const Solid::Device&) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 [MountPointManager] found handler for  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda4" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const 

amarok:                   [MassStorageDeviceHandler] Found existing UUID config for ID  "4"  , uuid  "717d-4fc8" 

amarok:                   BEGIN: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) 

amarok:                   END__: MassStorageDeviceHandler::MassStorageDeviceHandler(int, const QString&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual DeviceHandler* MassStorageDeviceHandlerFactory::createHandler(const Solid::Device&, const QString&, SqlStorage*) const [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void MountPointManager::createHandlerFromDevice(const Solid::Device&, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             END__: void MountPointManager::createDeviceFactories() [Took: 0.1s] 

amarok:           END__: MountPointManager::MountPointManager(QObject*, SqlStorage*) [Took: 0.11s] 

amarok:           BEGIN: void CollectionManager::slotNewCollection(Collections::Collection*) 

amarok:           END__: void CollectionManager::slotNewCollection(Collections::Collection*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           [CollectionManager] initializing "amarok_collection-audiocdcollection" 

amarok:           BEGIN: MediaDeviceMonitor::MediaDeviceMonitor() 

amarok:             BEGIN: void MediaDeviceMonitor::init() 

amarok:             END__: void MediaDeviceMonitor::init() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           END__: MediaDeviceMonitor::MediaDeviceMonitor() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           BEGIN: void MediaDeviceMonitor::registerDeviceType(ConnectionAssistant*) 

amarok:             BEGIN: void MediaDeviceMonitor::checkDevicesFor(ConnectionAssistant*) 

amarok:               BEGIN: QStringList MediaDeviceMonitor::getDevices() 

amarok:                 BEGIN: void MediaDeviceCache::refreshCache() 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdb2" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "WDC WD30EZRX-00MMMB0"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda4" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda3" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Solid device is not accessible, will wait until it is to consider it added. 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda2" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda1" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageAccess with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS38"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageDrive with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_SSD_830_Series_S0XZNEAC712581" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageDrive with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/HL_DT_ST_BD_RE__BH10LS38_K9HC3T42524" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS38"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::StorageDrive with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WDC_WD30EZRX_00MMMB0_WD_WCAWZ1916531" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "WDC WD30EZRX-00MMMB0"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Found Solid::DeviceInterface::OpticalDisc with udi =  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:                   [MediaDeviceCache] Device name is =  "HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS38"  and was made by  "" 

amarok:                 END__: void MediaDeviceCache::refreshCache() [Took: 0.031s] 

amarok:               END__: QStringList MediaDeviceMonitor::getDevices() [Took: 0.031s] 

amarok:               OpticalDisc 

amarok:             END__: void MediaDeviceMonitor::checkDevicesFor(ConnectionAssistant*) [Took: 0.031s] 

amarok:           END__: void MediaDeviceMonitor::registerDeviceType(ConnectionAssistant*) [Took: 0.031s] 

amarok:           [CollectionManager] initializing "amarok_collection-umscollection" 

amarok:           BEGIN: void UmsCollectionFactory::createCollectionForSolidDevice(const QString&) 

amarok:             [UmsCollection] Creating UmsCollection for device with udi:  "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sr0" 

amarok:             [UmsCollection] Mounted at:  "/mnt/cdrom" collection id: "2009-04-17-13-58-58-00" 

amarok:             BEGIN: void CollectionManager::slotNewCollection(Collections::Collection*) 

amarok:             END__: void CollectionManager::slotNewCollection(Collections::Collection*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           END__: void UmsCollectionFactory::createCollectionForSolidDevice(const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:         END__: void CollectionManager::loadPlugins(const QList<Collections::CollectionFactory*>&) [Took: 0.15s] 

amarok:         ServiceBrowser starting... 

amarok:         BEGIN: ServicePluginManager::ServicePluginManager(QObject*) 

amarok:         END__: ServicePluginManager::ServicePluginManager(QObject*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_service_jamendo" type: "Service" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_service_lastfm" type: "Service" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_service_amazonstore" type: "Service" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_service_magnatunestore" type: "Service" 

amarok:         [PluginManager] created factory for plugin "amarok_service_opmldirectory" type: "Service" 

amarok:         BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::init(const QList<Plugins::PluginFactory*>&) 

amarok:           [ServicePluginManager] PLUGIN CHECK: "amarok_service_jamendo" 

amarok:           BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) 

amarok:             [ServicePluginManager] initializing: "amarok_service_jamendo" 

amarok:             BEGIN: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) 

amarok:             END__: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) 

amarok:               [ServicePluginManager] new service: "Jamendo.com" 

amarok:               BEGIN: InfoProxy::InfoProxy() 

amarok:                 BEGIN: void InfoProxy::loadHomePage() 

amarok:                 END__: void InfoProxy::loadHomePage() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: InfoProxy::InfoProxy() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               [MySqlStorage] Initialized thread, count== 2 

amarok:             END__: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:           END__: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:           [ServicePluginManager] PLUGIN CHECK: "amarok_service_lastfm" 

amarok:           BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) 

amarok:             [ServicePluginManager] initializing: "amarok_service_lastfm" 

amarok:             BEGIN: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) 

amarok:           [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1146) Table 'amarok.jamendo_genre' doesn't exist on SELECT DISTINCT jamendo_genre.id, jamendo_genre.name  FROM  jamendo_genre WHERE 1  GROUP BY jamendo_genre.name;" 

amarok:             END__: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: LastFmServiceConfig::LastFmServiceConfig() 

amarok:             END__: LastFmServiceConfig::LastFmServiceConfig() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: LastFmService::LastFmService(LastFmServiceFactory*, const QString&) 

amarok:               [BiasFactory] new factory of type: "lastfm_similarartists" 

amarok:               [BiasFactory] new factory of type: "lastfm_weeklytop" 

amarok:               [LastFmService] void LastFmService::slotReconfigure() either last.fm username or password is empty 

amarok:             END__: LastFmService::LastFmService(LastFmServiceFactory*, const QString&) [Took: 0.007s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) 

amarok:               [ServicePluginManager] new service: "Last.fm" 

amarok:             END__: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:           END__: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) [Took: 0.008s] 

amarok:           [ServicePluginManager] PLUGIN CHECK: "amarok_service_amazonstore" 

amarok:           BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) 

amarok:             [ServicePluginManager] initializing: "amarok_service_amazonstore" 

amarok:             BEGIN: virtual void AmazonServiceFactory::init() 

amarok:               BEGIN: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) 

amarok:               END__: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: AmazonStore::AmazonStore(AmazonServiceFactory*, const char*) 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual void AmazonStore::polish() 

amarok:                   BEGIN: AmarokUrlHandler::AmarokUrlHandler() 

amarok:                     BEGIN: void BookmarkModel::checkTables() 

amarok:                     END__: void BookmarkModel::checkTables() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                   END__: AmarokUrlHandler::AmarokUrlHandler() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual void AmazonStore::polish() [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:                 BEGIN: void AmazonStore::newSearchRequest(QString) 

amarok:                 END__: void AmazonStore::newSearchRequest(QString) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: AmazonStore::AmazonStore(AmazonServiceFactory*, const char*) [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) 

amarok:                 [ServicePluginManager] new service: "MP3 Music Store" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual void AmazonStore::polish() 

amarok:                 END__: virtual void AmazonStore::polish() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             END__: virtual void AmazonServiceFactory::init() [Took: 0.003s] 

amarok:           END__: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) [Took: 0.003s] 

amarok:           [ServicePluginManager] PLUGIN CHECK: "amarok_service_magnatunestore" 

amarok:           BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) 

amarok:             [ServicePluginManager] initializing: "amarok_service_magnatunestore" 

amarok:             BEGIN: virtual void MagnatuneServiceFactory::init() 

amarok:               BEGIN: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) 

amarok:               END__: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: MagnatuneStore::MagnatuneStore(MagnatuneServiceFactory*, const char*) 

amarok:               END__: MagnatuneStore::MagnatuneStore(MagnatuneServiceFactory*, const char*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) 

amarok:                 [ServicePluginManager] new service: "Magnatune.com" 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual void MagnatuneStore::polish() 

amarok:                   [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1146) Table 'amarok.magnatune_genre' doesn't exist on SELECT DISTINCT magnatune_genre.id, magnatune_genre.name  FROM  magnatune_genre WHERE 1  GROUP BY magnatune_genre.name;" 

amarok:                   BEGIN: void InfoParserBase::showLoading(const QString&) 

amarok:                   END__: void InfoParserBase::showLoading(const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:                 END__: virtual void MagnatuneStore::polish() [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:                 BEGIN: virtual void MagnatuneDatabaseWorker::run() 

amarok:                 END__: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:                 Querying for moods:  "select count( mood ), mood from magnatune_moods GROUP BY mood;" 

amarok:               END__: virtual void MagnatuneServiceFactory::init() [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:               [MySqlStorage] Initialized thread, count== 3 

amarok:             END__: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) [Took: 0.002s] 

amarok:             [ServicePluginManager] PLUGIN CHECK: "amarok_service_opmldirectory" 

amarok:             BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) 

amarok:               [ServicePluginManager] initializing: "amarok_service_opmldirectory" 

amarok:               [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1146) Table 'amarok.magnatune_moods' doesn't exist on select count( mood ), mood from magnatune_moods GROUP BY mood;" 

amarok:               result:  () 

amarok:               BEGIN: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) 

amarok:               END__: virtual void MagnatuneDatabaseWorker::run() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             END__: ServiceBase::ServiceBase(const QString&, ServiceFactory*, bool, const QString&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) 

amarok:               [ServicePluginManager] new service: "OpmlDirectory" 

amarok:             END__: void ServicePluginManager::slotNewService(ServiceBase*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           END__: void ServicePluginManager::initFactory(ServiceFactory*) [Took: 0.013s] 

amarok:         END__: void ServicePluginManager::init(const QList<Plugins::PluginFactory*>&) [Took: 0.031s] 

amarok:       END__: Plugins::PluginManager::PluginManager(QObject*) [Took: 0.23s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: void Playlist::Actions::playlistModeChanged() 

amarok:         [Playlist::Actions] Dynamic mode:    false 

amarok:         BEGIN: Playlist::ModelStack::ModelStack() 

amarok:           BEGIN: Playlist::Model::Model(QObject*) 

amarok:           END__: Playlist::Model::Model(QObject*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:         END__: Playlist::ModelStack::ModelStack() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       END__: void Playlist::Actions::playlistModeChanged() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: void Playlist::Actions::restoreDefaultPlaylist() 

amarok:         BEGIN: KConfigSyncRelStore::KConfigSyncRelStore() 

amarok:         END__: KConfigSyncRelStore::KConfigSyncRelStore() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:         BEGIN: void Playlists::SqlUserPlaylistProvider::checkTables() 

amarok:         END__: void Playlists::SqlUserPlaylistProvider::checkTables() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:         [ERROR__] "Could not load local playlist file /home/christian/.kde4/share/apps/amarok/current.xspf!" 

amarok:         BEGIN: void Playlist::Restorer::runJingle() 

amarok:         END__: void Playlist::Restorer::runJingle() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       END__: void Playlist::Actions::restoreDefaultPlaylist() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: Playlist::Controller::Controller() 

amarok:       END__: Playlist::Controller::Controller() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: Playlist::LayoutManager::LayoutManager() 

amarok:         BEGIN: void Playlist::LayoutManager::loadLayouts(const QString&, bool) 

amarok:           loading layout  "Default" 

amarok:           grouping mode is:  "Album" 

amarok:           loading layout  "No Grouping" 

amarok:           grouping mode is:  "None" 

amarok:           loading layout  "No Grouping (Single Line)" 

amarok:           grouping mode is:  "None" 

amarok:           loading layout  "Verbose" 

amarok:           grouping mode is:  "Album" 

amarok:         END__: void Playlist::LayoutManager::loadLayouts(const QString&, bool) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:       END__: Playlist::LayoutManager::LayoutManager() [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:       [ActionClasses] setCurrentItem:  1 

amarok(1876)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

libpng warning: iCCP: Not recognizing known sRGB profile that has been edited

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

amarok:       QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) ) 

amarok:       BEGIN: MainToolbar::MainToolbar(QWidget*) 

amarok:         BEGIN: SvgHandler::SvgHandler(QObject*) 

amarok:         END__: SvgHandler::SvgHandler(QObject*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       END__: MainToolbar::MainToolbar(QWidget*) [Took: 0.001s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: Context::ContextScene::ContextScene(QObject*) 

amarok:       END__: Context::ContextScene::ContextScene(QObject*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::VerticalToolbarContainment(QObject*, const QVariantList&) 

amarok:         [VerticalToolbarContainment] applet containment has corona: QObject(0x0)  

amarok:       END__: Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::VerticalToolbarContainment(QObject*, const QVariantList&) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       [ContextDock] Creating context view on containmend "Vertikaler Kontext-Container" 

amarok:       BEGIN: ContextSubject::ContextSubject() 

amarok:       END__: ContextSubject::ContextSubject() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: Context::ContextView::ContextView(Plasma::Containment*, Plasma::Corona*, QWidget*) 

amarok:         BEGIN: virtual void Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::setView(Context::ContextView*) 

amarok:         END__: virtual void Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::setView(Context::ContextView*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       END__: Context::ContextView::ContextView(Plasma::Containment*, Plasma::Corona*, QWidget*) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: void Context::ToolbarView::applyStyleSheet() 

amarok:       END__: void Context::ToolbarView::applyStyleSheet() [Took: 0s] 

amarok:       BEGIN: void Context::ContextView::showHome() 

amarok:         BEGIN: virtual void Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::loadConfig(const KConfigGroup&) 

amarok:           [VerticalToolbarContainment] plugins.size():  4 

amarok:           [VerticalToolbarContainment] Adding applet:  "currenttrack" 

amarok:           BEGIN: virtual Plasma::Applet* Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::addApplet(const QString&, int) 

amarok:             BEGIN: virtual void CurrentTrack::init() 

amarok:               [MySqlStorage] Initialized thread, count== 4 

amarok:               [MySqlStorage] Initialized thread, count== 5 

amarok:             END__: virtual void CurrentTrack::init() [Took: 0.019s] 

amarok:             BEGIN: void Context::VerticalAppletLayout::addApplet(Plasma::Applet*, int) 

amarok:               [VerticalAppletLayout] layout told to add applet "currenttrack" at -1 

amarok:               [VerticalAppletLayout] emitting addApplet with location 0 

amarok:               BEGIN: void Context::AppletToolbar::appletAdded(Plasma::Applet*, int) 

amarok:                 inserting applet icon in position 0 

amarok:                 BEGIN: void Context::ToolbarView::appletAdded(Plasma::Applet*, int) 

amarok:                 END__: void Context::ToolbarView::appletAdded(Plasma::Applet*, int) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:               END__: void Context::AppletToolbar::appletAdded(Plasma::Applet*, int) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:             END__: void Context::VerticalAppletLayout::addApplet(Plasma::Applet*, int) [Took: 0s] 

amarok:           END__: virtual Plasma::Applet* Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::addApplet(const QString&, int) [Took: 0.027s] 

amarok:           [VerticalToolbarContainment] Adding applet:  "analyzer" 

amarok:           BEGIN: virtual Plasma::Applet* Context::VerticalToolbarContainment::addApplet(const QString&, int) 

KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/christian/.kde4/socket-detlef/kdeinit4__0

unnamed app(1875): Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

```

----------

## fenris_der_wolf

Versuch' mal das Verzeichnis ~/.kde4/share/apps/amarok um zu benennen.

Wenn Du danach Amarok starten kannst liegt das Problem dort.

----------

## tazinblack

Hast Du was raus gefunden?

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute, 

möchte mich hier kurz einbringen. Passt zwar nicht direkt dazu aber:

probiert doch mal "clementine". Das ist wesentlich schneller, stürzt nicht ab. Zumindest hat es das bei mir seit ich es benutze nie gemacht. Und hat auch sehr viel Funktionien. Clementine ist das alte Amarok das weiter entwickelt wurde. 

Ich war auch immer ein großer Amarokfan. Aber seit der komplett über arbeiteten neuen Version (2.X Aufwärts) gings mehr oder weniger für meine Geschmack berg ab. 

lg

boospy

----------

## Josef.95

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> *bump*
> 
> Fehler tritt definitiv erst seit Umstellung von OpenRC auf systemd auf! Hat jemand eine Idee?

 

Teste es doch bitte erst mal mit einem frischen jungfräulichen Test-User

Wenn es damit auch noch nicht funktioniert poste bitte auch die "emerge --info amarok" Ausgabe mit.

Zudem, hast du schon ein amarok rebuild getestet?

----------

